# North Yorkshire Ban Confirmed



## Deleted member 967 (Sep 8, 2015)

The decision, in respect of the proposed prohibition of overnight (11pm to 7am) parking of motor caravans, various streets in the Borough of Scarborough, was taken by David Bowe, Corporate Director - Business and Environmental Services in consultation with Executive Members, County Councillors Chris Metcalfe and Don Mackenzie on 6 August 2015.
There has been no call-in lodged.
The decision(s) will therefore be implemented.

The following executive decision has been taken: -
(i) The proposals to implement an 11pm until 7am prohibition of motor-caravans are implemented permanently at the following locations:
a. The Beach, Crescent Hill, The Crescent, Filey
b. The Parade (A174 Lythe Bank), Sandsend
c. North Promenade, East Terrace, Royal Crescent, Love Lane, North Terrace
d. Church Street, Whitby
e. Sandside, Foreshore Road, Esplanade, Scarborough

(ii) The A174 Sandsend to Raithwaite, locations at Cayton Bay and Royal Albert Drive, Scarborough will become free of restrictions for overnight motor-caravan parking following the expiry of the recent temporary order

(iii) A resident’s motor caravan permit is introduced to allow residents of the streets concerned who own a motor caravan an exemption to the order

(iv) An exemption for those non-residents displaying a blue badge is not included in the order

(v) The proposals are monitored and any unforeseen issues are examined.

By whom: David Bowe, Corporate Director for Business and Environmental Services in consultation with Executive Members, County Councillors Chris Metcalfe and Don Mackenzie
On: 6 August 2015


----------



## sasquatch (Sep 8, 2015)

Corporate Director for Business obviously is blind to the business case for permitting motorhomes to stay! Short sighted idiot-I wonder, if like most local government senior officers, he actually lives in the town!


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Sep 8, 2015)

The A174 Sandsend to Raithwaite, locations at Cayton Bay and Royal Albert Drive, Scarborough will become free of restrictions for overnight motor-caravan parking following the expiry of the recent temporary order


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Sep 8, 2015)

A couple of comments from a local (campervanner)
The good news is that sandsend is back to normal. A good place to overnight.
Love Lane / The Parade (Lythe Bank). These are two particularly narrow roads that are often start / stop due to through traffic / resident parking. Can't believe folk would overnight there anyway.
Still loads of places to overnight.
As I have said before: Whitby is always jammed so probably won't miss a few disgruntled motorhomers.


----------



## jeffscarborough (Sep 8, 2015)

If 'parking' at Cayton Bay, don't park on the grass verges as cars get tickets in the daytime for doing this.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Sep 8, 2015)

Well, quite narrow minded really but hey ho shove it up your arse Mr David Bowie corporate bawsack


----------



## Martin P (Sep 8, 2015)

We visited Scarborough 2 weeks ago and all I can say is what a **** hole. Don't bother going the place is crap. The town clearly aims for the real bottom end dregs of the market. In desperation looking for something nice to eat other than fish and chips we headed for the big so called Grand Hotel. What an utter joke. Ttheplacewindows were full of grubby posters advertising bingo nights and half price burgers. Inside the carpet was filthy and threadbare with strewn rubbish everywhere. The hostility to motorhomes was evident with very unclear parking signs at best, at worst just prohibitions. We found a private car park on some derelict ground for 3 pounds for the day but even then feltbI had to call the car park operator to clarify who begrudgingly said we would probably be " ok" . 30 years ago when I last visited I liked the place but now it is dump. Make your own mind up of course but frankly it just ain't worth the effort. 
We moved on to Whitby. Much the same . Now known to wife and I as Shitby. Very little to recommend it ,very much bottom end low grade shabby lost all its charm.
Just managed to find two spaces in marina car park , a bit tight but only spot available,pulled to one side of space as much as possible to give as much room as I could to next car for them to use there drivers door and folded my mirror back too. On return to van of course there was the note ," you effing inconsiderate ****** etc etc" . So there it is Whitby, cheap shabby low end place full of cheap shabby low end people. 
We didn't bother staying the night, stayed on the moors then drove to Scotland where we had a wonderful holiday
In conclusion here is my message to North York's council
Introduce as many parking restrictions as you like, ban motorhomes altogether as far as I care, you stick the place up your arse we will never visit the area ever again it is the lavatory of England


----------



## vindiboy (Sep 8, 2015)

I do not agree with you about Whitby, we were there a few weeks ago and thought it a super place full of interest, we had a meal in the whetherspoons with a window seat overlooking the harbour, the town was very busy with tourists and the harbour was  chock a block with people crabbing, we stayed about a mile out of the town on a Camping and Caravan club THS and the bus stopped right outside the field even though it was not an official bus stop, so all in all we had a great time, we did actually see some motorhomes parked on the quayside pay and display.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Sep 8, 2015)

Man after my own heart lol say it as it is ha ha, sorry you had a **** time, I struggle to find decent places down that area although there is a few I know about but in all honesty I never have a problem up here in Scotland getting nice and friendly places to stay


----------



## vindiboy (Sep 8, 2015)

Our view of Whitby.


----------



## Martin P (Sep 8, 2015)

We drove from Skegness through Grimsby Scarborough and Whitby and kept going till we stopped at Hadrian's wall . From the Wash to Newcastle No Thanks
Vindiboy. Vive la difference


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Sep 8, 2015)

Nice pictures mate, I love Scarborough and Whitby and the moors, been going for the last 23 years. The area has been on the decline for the last 15 years though, Scarborough anyway


----------



## antiqueman (Sep 8, 2015)

vindiboy said:


> I do not agree with you about Whitby, we were there a few weeks ago and thought it a super place full of interest, we had a meal in the whetherspoons with a window seat overlooking the harbour, the town was very busy with tourists and the harbour was  chock a block with people crabbing, we stayed about a mile out of the town on a Camping and Caravan club THS and the bus stopped right outside the field even though it was not an official bus stop, so all in all we had a great time, we did actually see some motorhomes parked on the quayside pay and display.



do the buses run after pubs shut? I do not go home till they do?:banana:


----------



## jeanette (Sep 8, 2015)

We met a fellow MHomer when we were at AYR last week and he was on about the parking and restrictions at Scarborough he said they had to take the signs down as they were basically a load of rubbish because they were for loss of view!! He lived down that area so I don't know if that was true it was just what he was saying.


----------



## Reevsie (Sep 8, 2015)

I used to live in Scarborough it it WAS wonderful. I have not been back to 7 years but went back for a trip down memory lane visit and it is now a Sh*t Hole. It seems all the bed and breakfast is no longer full of tourists but full of jobless hooligans. High on drugs of a day and drunk of a night. Went for a walk through the town centre and felt very uneasy with all the louts sitting around swearing and shouting across the streets and the litter and graffiti was terrible. 

I think they need to look at the people they want to visit and concentrate on tourism.

The two hotels, The grand and the one opposite both need a good makover and a lick of paint.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Sep 9, 2015)

jeanette said:


> We met a fellow MHomer when we were at AYR last week and he was on about the parking and restrictions at Scarborough he said they had to take the signs down as they were basically a load of rubbish because they were for loss of view!! He lived down that area so I don't know if that was true it was just what he was saying.



There was a gap between the end of the experimental orders expiring and these new permanent orders coming into force.   This created a situation where the signage was unlawful and the council had to instruct contractors to cover them up until the new orders came into effect.   

As a result of the consultation the ban was lifted on two of the proposed roads.


----------



## alcam (Sep 9, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Well, quite narrow minded really but hey ho shove it up your arse Mr David Bowie corporate bawsack



Excellent turn of phrase


----------



## runnach (Sep 9, 2015)

My father lives in Filey, before that Scarborough , still plenty of good spots. 

As time moves on spots become no longer viable, and  new ones appear. 

Channa


----------



## The laird (Sep 9, 2015)

alcam said:


> Excellent turn of phrase



Agree with Jim about Bowie hope he has a big back end cause there's gonna be a lot of shoving up there!


----------



## fregt25 (Sep 9, 2015)

how much was the CC THS? 




vindiboy said:


> I do not agree with you about Whitby, we were there a few weeks ago and thought it a super place full of interest, we had a meal in the whetherspoons with a window seat overlooking the harbour, the town was very busy with tourists and the harbour was  chock a block with people crabbing, we stayed about a mile out of the town on a Camping and Caravan club THS and the bus stopped right outside the field even though it was not an official bus stop, so all in all we had a great time, we did actually see some motorhomes parked on the quayside pay and display.


----------



## vindiboy (Sep 9, 2015)

fregt25 said:


> how much was the CC THS?


 £8 per night , 2 adults  children free [ we have none ] extra adults £3 night.  try and park your van in a car park for that .Awnings gazebos towed car  etc free.Rally ended 6 September.


----------



## maingate (Sep 9, 2015)

fregt25 said:


> how much was the CC THS?



It is C & CC not CC. If you go on their website you might be able to see all of the THS Sites. We are on one now at Bay View Holiday Park. We are in a field overlooking Morecambe Bay with just a fresh water supply and toilet disposal. We can use the Bar and Restaurant if we wish, have access to a laundry (£2 per wash) and their are great dog walks along the canal or beach. This is the most expensive one because the Park owners charge a bit more (typical greedy site owners :lol-049. It costs £9.20 per night but is well worth it. To stay on the proper Touring section of the Site is £27 per night (£22 without hookup). That's an extra £18 per night for toilets and showers and a few bobs worth of 240 volts.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Sep 9, 2015)

alcam said:


> Excellent turn of phrase



Why thank-you we aim to please, should have been bowe I think not bowie though lol bloody predictive text


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Sep 9, 2015)

I believe the chap is Mr D Bowe and he is the a assistant director to the NYCC.
if inconsiderate motor caravan owners had not for years kept parking for weeks and months on roads and car parks in some cases taking up several car parking spaces with chairs awnings and barbecues this problem would never have arison

Alf







Jimhunterj4 said:


> Why thank-you we aim to please, should have been bowe I think not bowie though lol bloody predictive text


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 9, 2015)

I still don't get what the fuss is about there us all the way along the North shore and all the streets running from the roundabout by the Park and Motorhomes can park all the way along there until late a lot of the grumbling is from motorhomes who want to rock up in the middle of town so their little legs don't have to do much work to get to shops pubs and eatery's and then want to sleep in the centre if towns listening to the pubs spilling out why? spend the day there but leave in the evening and find somewhere peacefully and less conspicuous to sleep and stop this Yorkshire bashing its boring now.


----------



## alcam (Sep 9, 2015)

campervanannie;567490  motorhomes who want to rock up in the middle of town so their little legs don't have to do much work to get to shops pubs and eatery's and then want to sleep in the centre if towns listening to the pubs spilling out  [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Just described me to a tee . If I'm in a town thats where I want to be , likewise the country . I won't be Yorkshire bashing , love the place . You can still overnight in a lot of the towns mentioned


----------



## pughed2 (Sep 9, 2015)

*what is a county council?*

Who is going to stay up all night making sure you dont park safely where you want?  The brains amongst us hearing all this will in any case just move on to friendlier places and continue to enjoy...........steve bristol


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Sep 10, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> I believe the chap is Mr D Bowe and he is the a assistant director to the NYCC.
> if inconsiderate motor caravan owners had not for years kept parking for weeks and months on roads and car parks in some cases taking up several car parking spaces with chairs awnings and barbecues this problem would never have arison
> 
> Alf



I appreciate that alf........but it wasn't me......and Mr D Bowe or whatever his name is can still ram it. 
I still love north Yorkshire though, it's starting to get a little tatty in places but I've got a lot of fond memories, especially Scarborough.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Sep 10, 2015)

True Jim.but idiots like these letting out grey water on car parks and residential streets do us no favours we all suffer from the actions of a few we all become outcasts and freeloaders in their eyes.

Alf




Jimhunterj4 said:


> I appreciate that alf........but it wasn't me......and Mr D Bowe or whatever his name is can still ram it.
> I still love north Yorkshire though, it's starting to get a little tatty in places but I've got a lot of fond memories, especially Scarborough.


----------



## alcam (Sep 10, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> True Jim.but idiots like these letting out grey water on car parks and residential streets do us no favours we all suffer from the actions of a few we all become outcasts and freeloaders in their eyes.
> 
> Alf



Totally agree . Mind you the German tourist on Dover seafront [see other thread] has managed to put der tin lid on it


----------



## maingate (Sep 10, 2015)

alcam said:


> Just described me to a tee . If I'm in a town thats where I want to be , likewise the country . I won't be Yorkshire bashing , love the place . You can still overnight in a lot of the towns mentioned



There will always be somewhere for a small van conversion to park up. Those of us with larger coachbuilts (which don't fit into a standard parking bay) have a problem if some a***holes pee off the local Council.

Some wildcampers are arrogant enough to think they can park (freeload) anywhere they want free of charge and without thought for anyone but themselves.

The situation these days is that in my case, we wildcamp less and use basic sites more. So thanks to all those a***holes who have caused the loss of all those wildcamping spots I used to enjoy with their dirty habits and atrocious behaviour.


----------



## Deleted member 37170 (Sep 10, 2015)

There is always the other option. I cannot stand this bloody modern so called music being played in shops. I go into these shops and take numerous items from the shelves and go to the till whereupon I tell the till operator "I'm sorry but I just cannot stand the noise in the background" I then leave them with the items to put back. Now, how about going into these towns and visiting the pubs and just asking "Where can I park my motor-caravan, I want to stay and drink a great deal for the evening"?  getting the answer no-where, say what a pity and leaving. Same with hotels and guest houses etc; Just spread the word that you would like to stay but because of the Council's attitude you cannot spend your money.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 10, 2015)

If anyone is in any doubt about the arrogance of SOME W Campers just drive up to Loch Lomond any weekend you will be Gobsmacked. The internet has also played its part making it easier to share the spots then they become overused even with respectful wilders its sometimes the shear volume of campers and motorhomes that upset some locals driven by a small amount of jealousy put all this into a melting pot and we are disliked almost as much as the tuggers, travellers, pikeys, gypsies .


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Sep 10, 2015)

I am sorry but IMO this is just the attitude that causes a bad name for motor caravans.Most pubs if asked are only too willing to allow parking what has hotels and guest houses to do with the problem.
The vans that need to park in numbers should find a site to do so.

Alf






Bopper said:


> There is always the other option. I cannot stand this bloody modern so called music being played in shops. I go into these shops and take numerous items from the shelves and go to the till whereupon I tell the till operator "I'm sorry but I just cannot stand the noise in the background" I then leave them with the items to put back. Now, how about going into these towns and visiting the pubs and just asking "Where can I park my motor-caravan, I want to stay and drink a great deal for the evening"?  getting the answer no-where, say what a pity and leaving. Same with hotels and guest houses etc; Just spread the word that you would like to stay but because of the Council's attitude you cannot spend your money.


----------



## churchie (Sep 10, 2015)

campervanannie said:


> If anyone is in any doubt about the arrogance of SOME W Campers just drive up to Loch Lomond any weekend you will be Gobsmacked. The internet has also played its part making it easier to share the spots then they become overused even with respectful wilders its sometimes the shear volume of campers and motorhomes that upset some locals driven by a small amount of jealousy put all this into a melting pot and we are disliked almost as much as the tuggers, travellers, pikeys, gypsies .



Facebook "Campervan Overnight Parking" public group (anyone can see this group) 13864 members. Information freely available on most of the POI on here. We are all doomed !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 37170 (Sep 10, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> I am sorry but IMO this is just the attitude that causes a bad name for motor caravans.Most pubs if asked are only too willing to allow parking what has hotels and guest houses to do with the problem.
> The vans that need to park in numbers should find a site to do so.
> 
> Alf



It sends a distinct message to traders that THEIR council is affecting THEIR trade! It is not a sleight on Pub landlords and the like.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Sep 10, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> True Jim.but idiots like these letting out grey water on car parks and residential streets do us no favours we all suffer from the actions of a few we all become outcasts and freeloaders in their eyes.
> 
> Alf



Very true mate, such a shame really as it only takes a little bit of thought.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Sep 10, 2015)

campervanannie said:


> If anyone is in any doubt about the arrogance of SOME W Campers just drive up to Loch Lomond any weekend you will be Gobsmacked. The internet has also played its part making it easier to share the spots then they become overused even with respectful wilders its sometimes the shear volume of campers and motorhomes that upset some locals driven by a small amount of jealousy put all this into a melting pot and we are disliked almost as much as the tuggers, travellers, pikeys, gypsies .




I love lochlomond Annie but there's no way you would catch me wild camping anywhere near it, it's lay-by's are full of gypos and rubbish and the Buckfast brigade are always not far away. To easy to get to from Glasgow for them


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 10, 2015)

churchie said:


> Facebook "Campervan Overnight Parking" public group (anyone can see this group) 13864 members. Information freely available on most of the POI on here. We are all doomed !!!!!!!!!!!



Not necessarily doomed but locals and councils are getting more and more impatient with us and I am not sure we can reverse the trend but we must never stop trying by being a little more considerate about where we park and how we use the space we park in, if you want to put the contents of your van outside then you should not be St the side of the road or on a carpark  unless the owner if the carpark is OK with it.


----------



## churchie (Sep 10, 2015)

I don't think you can reverse it.

The model boat lake at Fleetwood now has NOP signs as the above Facebook site has broadcast the fact that you can park there and low and behold the model boat club members at times could not park in their own carpark due to motorhomes / campervans taking up the carpark.
The number of converted vans and motorhomes has increased significantly over the last five or so years and this brings people into the game that do not stop and think or consider the consequences of what the general public think.
Reading posts on the Facebook site you can see what certain people think and do what they like, things people on here wold not dream about doing
I don't throw rubbish out of my windows but other people think its acceptable, if you get my drift !

Bugger this sounds a bit of a ramble !


----------



## RogerV (Sep 10, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> if inconsiderate motor caravan owners had not for years kept parking for weeks and months on roads and car parks in some cases taking up several car parking spaces with chairs awnings and barbecues this problem would never have arison



Typical lazy bureaucrats, rather than deal with the individual offenders they just ban a whole section of society.

All sorts of people, car drivers, winos and druggies and many other social rgoups, cause inconvenience and offence to others but no one tries to ban them.


----------



## runnach (Sep 10, 2015)

campervanannie said:


> If anyone is in any doubt about the arrogance of SOME W Campers just drive up to Loch Lomond any weekend you will be Gobsmacked. The internet has also played its part making it easier to share the spots then they become overused even with respectful wilders its sometimes the shear volume of campers and motorhomes that upset some locals driven by a small amount of jealousy put all this into a melting pot and we are disliked almost as much as the tuggers, travellers, pikeys, gypsies .



I find I can't disagree with you. I have never been a fan of POI's on this site , spoon feeding for £20 locations that become overused and abused. Huttoft for example.

I appreciate Phil perhaps needs to recoup an investment in the site and is not a charity, equally social media such as facebook can be useful and as damaging in equal measure. In the case of facebook i have to be honest I underestimated its social power,

I started wilding in 2008 , and the complexion has changed completely. long term I can only see damage done to those who behave responsibly. it is a shame.

some of the old timers on here , still part of the community no longer post nor offer assistance....lurk and offer their eyes to the clouds 

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Sep 10, 2015)

Precisely but it's near impossible to ban cars and vans and it is noted when a large motor caravan parks inconsiderately and most imagine rubbish and waste left so it's easy to ban or restrict us.
Considerate parking gives and leaves a better impression with folk.
We have wild camped for 45 years with virtually no bother but it saddens me to see the collections of vans in beauty spots and visitor car parks

Alf



RogerV said:


> Typical lazy bureaucrats, rather than deal with the individual offenders they just ban a whole section of society.
> 
> All sorts of people, car drivers, winos and druggies and many other social rgoups, cause inconvenience and offence to others but no one tries to ban them.


----------



## RogerV (Sep 10, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> Precisely but it's near impossible to ban cars and vans



It's not even faintly difficult to ban cars and vans. Many streets in town centres are pedestrianised with simple "No Entry" signs forbidding everything reinforced with bollards. To keep them off land, put up a fence.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Sep 10, 2015)

We are mainly talking about car parks and residential streets people with large coachbuilts and bigger not stealth campers 

Alf




RogerV said:


> It's not even faintly difficult to ban cars and vans. Many streets in town centres are pedestrianised with simple "No Entry" signs forbidding everything reinforced with bollards. To keep them off land, put up a fence.


----------



## Firefox (Sep 10, 2015)

campervanannie said:


> I still don't get what the fuss is about there us all the way along the North shore and all the streets running from the roundabout by the Park and Motorhomes can park all the way along there until late a lot of the grumbling is from motorhomes who want to rock up in the middle of town so their little legs don't have to do much work to get to shops pubs and eatery's and then want to sleep in the centre if towns listening to the pubs spilling out why? spend the day there but leave in the evening and find somewhere peacefully and less conspicuous to sleep and stop this Yorkshire bashing its boring now.



I think the fuss is about the thin end of the wedge.

I remember Brighton in about 1987 when there was no resident's parking zones. It was a free for all, but you generally could find a space if you invested a bit of time. 

Now the resident's parking has crept from street to street. As soon as you put it in one street, the parking on the streets just outside the zone is pressured and then the residents in that street clamour for it, so gradually it ends up creeping like a cancer over the whole town. This happened to Brighton, and not only that they increased the hours year on year till now it is 9am to 8pm every day of the week including Sat/Sun. You basically can't park a motorhome anyway near the centre because all the carparks (£25 a day rip off territory) are multi storey with limited headroom.

So fair enough in Scarborough now, just a few streets, but check back in a few years and see what happens. Especially now they have invested the time to establish a process. And once Scarborough has had a go, maybe other towns will follow.


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 10, 2015)

churchie said:


> Facebook "Campervan Overnight Parking" public group (anyone can see this group) 13864 members. Information freely available on most of the POI on here. We are all doomed !!!!!!!!!!!



I don't think it's as bad as you make it sound.

Facebook is a pretty useless means of finding a wild camping location be it in a given area or in general. Have you got the time or patience to trawl through page after page of people's disconnected jottings?


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 10, 2015)

POI Admin said:


> I don't think it's as bad as you make it sound.
> 
> Facebook is a pretty useless means of finding a wild camping location be it in a given area or in general. Have you got the time or patience to trawl through page after page of people's disconnected jottings?



i find that people who use twitter or face book are disconnected,just give up and come to ireland park where you like folk dont care  as we have more things to worry about like running out of beer.


----------



## antiqueman (Sep 10, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> True Jim.but idiots like these letting out grey water on car parks and residential streets do us no favours we all suffer from the actions of a few we all become outcasts and freeloaders in their eyes.
> 
> Alf



folk offered me a contract 3 quid a month to wash my bins I refused bins are for dirt but they wash them in street where does grey water go?
answer in writing only please:lol-049:


----------



## runnach (Sep 10, 2015)

POI Admin said:


> I don't think it's as bad as you make it sound.
> 
> Facebook is a pretty useless means of finding a wild camping location be it in a given area or in general. Have you got the time or patience to trawl through page after page of people's disconnected jottings?



A blinkered attitude, Do you not think going forwards , FB will become more refined ? posts more pertinent and live time compared to a monthly update ? FB certainly have the clout to make it happen ..( and the customer base) .Do you  remember when everyone thought Datsun were shite ? look where they are today same is true of any Japanese car manufacturer. early days dismissed , today the beacon !

Big companies are buying big style into social media for good reason to ignore is commercial suicide.  Disconnected jottings perhaps at present, but only a matter of time before it becomes a slick pertinent information source.

What concerns me is this, a little analogy 

I have hired my roller team for my Holidays, The idea of the great wild is appealing .....I use fb to garner the stops ....I stop and move on ....finish my holiday and return to my 3 bed semi 2.2 kids and Ford Mondeo. 

Knowingfully or otherwise, I have no idea of etiquette, I am bereft of knowledge , my ignorance and naiveity leaves resentment where I have stopped. Adding  fuel to the anti motor home lobby.

This scenario is going to become more common ..so spoon feeding people is pretty self destructive IMHO. whether fb or poi's .....Why are we making it easy for people to invest no effort? 

By spoon feeding the info why are we making it easier for people to abuse the wildcamping notion ?

Why are we asking for aires which if granted are going to restrict wilding opportunities in the vicinity.

Sorry but all this i just see has hitting the self destruct button .

Fb isnt going away nor hopefully this site ...but we need to somehow implement that with wild camping comes a responsibility bit like owning a dog 

Channa


----------



## antiqueman (Sep 10, 2015)

churchie said:


> I don't think you can reverse it.
> 
> The model boat lake at Fleetwood now has NOP signs as the above Facebook site has broadcast the fact that you can park there and low and behold the model boat club members at times could not park in their own carpark due to motorhomes / campervans taking up the carpark.
> The number of converted vans and motorhomes has increased significantly over the last five or so years and this brings people into the game that do not stop and think or consider the consequences of what the general public think.
> ...



never used model boat car park lots of room in fleetwood but I do not stay for a month go out use pubs sleep it off move on simples.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Sep 11, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> Precisely but it's near impossible to ban cars and vans and it is noted when a large motor caravan parks inconsiderately and most imagine rubbish and waste left so it's easy to ban or restrict us.
> Considerate parking gives and leaves a better impression with folk.
> We have wild camped for 45 years with virtually no bother but it saddens me to see the collections of vans in beauty spots and visitor car parks
> 
> Alf



Well done Alf 45yrs wild camping. Hope I'm still around in 45 yes lol, I bet you've got some stories to tell lol..jim


----------



## antiquesam (Sep 11, 2015)

I think we are very disliked in general. I parked on the seafront in Worthing opposite the new Travelodge last week and bought a pay and display ticket for three hours, while having a drink before leaving a well dressed old gentlemen struggled down the grass verge from the promenade, put on his glasses and conspicuously inspected my ticket before being moved on by his wife. I have no idea what he was thinking, and frankly don't care but it is a sign of the times. I'm afraid we are getting the same reputation as travellers.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Sep 11, 2015)

Yes Jim loads of stories ( even ghost stories :banana: ) in all this time we can count on one hand the sites we have stayed on.  True wild camping is an experience unlike any other it's difficult now to park up without several vans trying to squeeze along side you in years gone by in the Highlands we could park up in late afternoon and not see anyone or even a light until the next day.
I hope you and other forum members have many years of trouble free wild camping.

Alf




Jimhunterj4 said:


> Well done Alf 45yrs wild camping. Hope I'm still around in 45 yes lol, I bet you've got some stories to tell lol..jim


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 11, 2015)

channa said:


> A blinkered attitude, Do you not think going forwards , FB will become more refined ? posts more pertinent and live time compared to a monthly update ? FB certainly have the clout to make it happen ..( and the customer base) .Do you  remember when everyone thought Datsun were shite ? look where they are today same is true of any Japanese car manufacturer. early days dismissed , today the beacon !
> 
> Big companies are buying big style into social media for good reason to ignore is commercial suicide.  Disconnected jottings perhaps at present, but only a matter of time before it becomes a slick pertinent information source.
> 
> ...



While I get what you are saying you really need to keep it short I got bored halfway through that attention and nat spring to mind.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 11, 2015)

campervanannie said:


> While I get what you are saying you really need to keep it short I got bored halfway through that attention and nat spring to mind.



sorry what was that i nodded off again.:sleep-027::wave:


----------

